# Thoughts on a 2014 Ram 3500



## sgt7546 (Jan 2, 2014)

I've been looking at a single rear wheel, 4x4 with the cummins. I'd rather get the stick but auto has a better towing rating. I tow a 30 foot travel trailer throughout the summer. 

Anyone have one? 
Thoughts good or bad? 


• Sent from my screen to yours.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 2, 2014)

sgt7546 said:


> I've been looking at a single rear wheel, 4x4 with the cummins. I'd rather get the stick but auto has a better towing rating. I tow a 30 foot travel trailer throughout the summer.
> 
> Anyone have one?
> Thoughts good or bad?
> ...


Well the Cummins is good I have on in my bucket truck. But with all that pollution stuff it gets worse mileage than an older one you should ask around about that.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't truly believe that the auto is that much stronger. I DO believe that they are covering themselves from a legal standpoint as when you're pushing near class B territory an auto takes the driver out of the equation, especially in hairy or hill circumstances and is easier to cover from a legal standpoint. I could be wrong. I'll also wager that the stick eats up about 150-225 less ft-lbs or torque in the transmission of the engine power to the wheels. I really like the stick, but I was going for the 2014, I'd be looking at the Aisin Auto if it's available in a single wheel, if not then it would be a stick as the Chrysler auto isn't as stout as the Aisin, nor do I believe that it will have the longevity of a manual trans... I did get to drive one a few weeks ago and it was amazingly nice and going back to my 7.3 Powerstroke, sounded like a tug-boat comparatively.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 3, 2014)

I've got 64k on my 2011 3500 auto now. Its towed a few heavy dump trailer loads pushing 25-27k total with no problem. The main reason I got the auto was for the mileage. The auto turns 2k rpm at 80 mph and the manual 2600. I do a good bit of highway driving long distances and thought that s worth more than the manual was.


----------



## sgt7546 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I did not know that about he automatic.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 3, 2014)

The new autos are 380/850 or something like that. The manual is still 325/610


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 3, 2014)

I would also try and find a last years model, The 2014 uses the hippy juice.


----------



## sgt7546 (Jan 6, 2014)

I located a new 2013. Negotiating on it now. 


• Sent from my screen to yours.


----------



## benp (Feb 9, 2014)

For those interested this is a copy and paste from http://www.dieselhub.com/news/2013-cummins.html that breaks down the differences of the 2013+ 6.7 Cummins. 


2013 Ram & H.O. Cummins
6.7L Cummins High Output

For several years now we have watched a cash strapped truck company struggle to compete with General Motors and Ford Motor Company. Even when Ram trucks attempted to catch up, it seems they were always 2 steps behind their competitors. So how does a battered, beaten, and torn company stir up the marketplace? By completely redesigning the Ram HD for 2013, sparing no expense and leaving no stone unturned. How does a high output version of the 6.7L Cummins, backed by a stronger Aisin HD transmission, sitting between a redesigned chassis sound? It's safe to say that Ram Trucks is laying down a royal flush for 2013. For 2013, the Ram 2500 and 3500 models will be offered in four different engine/transmission options. The 5.7L Hemi gas engine is still available, and the 3 diesel options are as follows:

6.7L Cummins w/ G56 6 speed Manual Transmission
• 350 hp @ 2,800 rpm.
• 660 lb-ft @ 1,500 rpm. 
If you want the new Ram HD with a handshaker, we understand the allure of shifting your own gears. However, you'll give up between 140 and 190 lb-ft of twist since the manual trans doesn't have the input torque capacity of the HD automatics. The good news is that the G56 equipped trucks gain 60 lb-ft over previous years.

6.7L Cummins w/ 68RFE 6 speed Automatic Transmission
• 370 hp @ 2,800 rpm. 
• 800 lb-ft @ 1,600 rpm. 
Tweaks to the standard 6.7L Cummins gives you another 20 horsepower to play with, and the torque curve has reportedly been fattened.

6.7L High Output Cummins
• Backed by the Aisin AS69RC 6 speed automatic transmission (based on the AS68RC only offered in Ram chassis cab 4500 & 5500 models).
• 385 hp @ 2,800 rpm.
• 850 lb-ft @ 1,600 rpm.
• Unique dual inlet active air intake system that switches between inlets to ensure the coolest air is drawn. 
The high ouput 6.7L Cummins is sure to shake up the market, with 50 lb-ft more than the nearest competitor, a broad/flat torque curve, and improved fuel economy.

In addition to these three engine options, Ram has upgraded the following components to ensure longevity, reliability, fuel economy, and tow/payload capacity. 
• Upgraded high efficiency mechanical fan & dual radiators keep the Cummins cool under extreme loads and operating conditions. 
• Dual transmission coolers ensure the life of your automatic transmission. 
• Improved efficiency intercooler (charge-air-cooler or CAC) with reported 25% better heat dissipation. 
• New and improved exhaust brake. 
• Larger EGR cooler and the introduction of the SCR system, which requires the use of urea/DEF and yields 10% better fuel economy. 
• New, stronger frame material. Frame is fully boxed in the rear, wider in certain sections to reduce roll, and contains 8 cross members. 
• Front axle disconnect system for improved fuel economy, massive 11.8" rear axle. 
• Upgraded receiver system allows up to 1,800 lbs. tongue weight and 17,000 lbs. conventional towing.


----------



## jinxx4ever (Mar 10, 2014)

I've got a 2000 dodge 3500 quad cab, 6 speed. has 296,000 miles and the engine never touched. had to replace the injector pump about 20,000 ago, and replaced the water pump one time. That's it. has pulled trailers a ton of times , both for construction and hauling cattle. Still going strong, will get about 26 MPG when on the highway with the cruise at 60 to 65. Doesn't use a drop of oil. Also have a 2006 dodge 3500 4 door. Ton more power and quieter. Also has a 6 speed. 147,000 miles . Engine has never been touched, but had to replace the clutch about 15,000 miles ago. Run it all over the country the last 6 years pulling a 28x8" sooner full of show cattle. Also used to haul home about 300 tons of hay per year, pulling a 25' flatbed that would haul 11 big rounds weighing usually in the 1600lbs range. Probably pulling a trailer more miles than not. Gets 16/17 MPG empty. 10MPG loaded. both are dually's and 4x4's. Only thing with the 06 , it eats rear tires. Several around here with the same truck found out the same. Talked to all the tire companies, and all said the same thing, to much torque at the rear wheels. everytime I'm letting out the clutch, the rears are grabbing but spinning just a fraction. Best I've got out of a set, was michelen's and I got 15,000 miles. usually average 10,000. which was about 2 1/2 times per year. pretty expensive. now have a set of some new ones that just came out specially designed for high torque rear ends according to the manufactuer. We'll see, I'm not holding my breath. Not pulling as much now, so maybe they'll last. I drive on a lot of gravel roads that turn to pavement. Wouldn't own an automatic for pulling. Also neither engine has ever been chipped. with a cummins no need to, hook on , put in low and go.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 10, 2014)

You thought about going to 19.5" wheels and tires on them? All of them can use the extra power.opcorn:


----------

